# Ebay Turbo Kit?



## petreeman1000 (Aug 24, 2012)

These turbo kits seem pretty sketchy considering theyre from ebay, but they do have most everything i'd need for a pretty low price
does anybody have experience with these? 8v mkiv golf 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Jetta-Golf-...390&pid=100011&prg=1005&rk=2&sd=200826189648&


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

:facepalm:


----------



## petreeman1000 (Aug 24, 2012)

I'd like some help here, as to why this is a bad idea


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

petreeman1000 said:


> I'd like some help here, as to why this is a bad idea



buy quality parts the first time.... it's just easier that way


----------



## BvLrU6E_drivr (Oct 18, 2005)

Most of these turbos have high failure rates . i have personally installed a kkk clone in a passat and im not sure if the fact that it was a grandma driven 1.8t and not driven by one us lead footed junkies but its going on almost a year and no issues. Her grandson bought the turbo which fit with no problems or modding.but on the other hand my cousin when he first got into turbocharging he had a d16 civic that ate 2 turbos from flee bay but all he did was change the turbo and BV and the car has been prob free for 2 years and his girl now drives it. ive been thinkng about getting one for my lil bros 1.7 rabbit so he can have fun and get deeper into the fun of being boosted not really worried about blowing up the turbo or engine its getting a aba or a 9n. hope this helped :beer:


----------



## petreeman1000 (Aug 24, 2012)

Big_Tom said:


> buy quality parts the first time.... it's just easier that way


like who?


----------



## petreeman1000 (Aug 24, 2012)

BvLrU6E_drivr said:


> Most of these turbos have high failure rates . i have personally installed a kkk clone in a passat and im not sure if the fact that it was a grandma driven 1.8t and not driven by one us lead footed junkies but its going on almost a year and no issues. Her grandson bought the turbo which fit with no problems or modding.but on the other hand my cousin when he first got into turbocharging he had a d16 civic that ate 2 turbos from flee bay but all he did was change the turbo and BV and the car has been prob free for 2 years and his girl now drives it. ive been thinkng about getting one for my lil bros 1.7 rabbit so he can have fun and get deeper into the fun of being boosted not really worried about blowing up the turbo or engine its getting a aba or a 9n. hope this helped :beer:


:beer: thanks man!


----------



## riceslayer (Feb 15, 2012)

ive seen some good stuff out of ebay turbos. i guess it just really depends on your luck :thumbup:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

You know the saying "you get what you pay for"? Well It applies in this case.


----------



## petreeman1000 (Aug 24, 2012)

well, what about buying things that cannot be really screwed up too bad from ebay, such as pipes or an intercooler, etc?


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

petreeman1000 said:


> well, what about buying things that cannot be really screwed up too bad from ebay, such as pipes or an intercooler, etc?


you can buy intercooler piping, cxracing intercoolers, and maybe a downpipe from ebay. thats as far as i would go. some of the atp knock off manifold are not bad either. but the rest of that just stay away from. cheap oil lines, cheap turbos, cheap wastegates, no...


----------



## Ziptied (Dec 1, 2009)

Honestly, if your mechanically inclined and have a good understanding of how a turbo setup works you could make that kit work. The turbos honestly arent horrible for the price. I know a few honda kids that use ebay turbos with good results. Thats a pretty expensive ebay kit though, For the price of that kit though you could almost piece together a kit of nice used parts.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Ziptied said:


> Honestly, if your mechanically inclined and have a good understanding of how a turbo setup works you could make that kit work. The turbos honestly arent horrible for the price. I know a few honda kids that use ebay turbos with good results. Thats a pretty expensive ebay kit though, For the price of that kit though you could almost piece together a kit of nice used parts.


LOL, ebay turbos are horrible... i'd piece together a kit of quality used parts any day before order up a kit of unknowns from ebay...


----------



## turbo12v (Jul 11, 2003)

My awd vrt corrado has a ebay turbo. It came of my motor that was in my jetta for a year and ran 11.59 in the 1/4 no problems or smoke. I got it because my turbonetics failed after 6 months and they would not warranty it. I am just finishing up my 1.8t rabbit and it has a t3-t4 from ebay. I don't want to say I swear by them but for the most part people build these cars and keep them for 2 years then part them out and sell them. Is is not like people are getting 100k miles on there vr6 turbos


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

turbo12v said:


> My awd vrt corrado has a ebay turbo. It came of my motor that was in my jetta for a year and ran 11.59 in the 1/4 no problems or smoke. I got it because my turbonetics failed after 6 months and they would not warranty it. I am just finishing up my 1.8t rabbit and it has a t3-t4 from ebay. I don't want to say I swear by them but for the most part people build these cars and keep them for 2 years then part them out and sell them. Is is not like people are getting 100k miles on there vr6 turbos


:laugh: i put too many miles on my car to risk it. my garrett t3/t4 50 has over 65k miles on it and it's still fresh as the day i got it :beer:


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Im currently building my turbo kit from used/new parts, but everyone that I have talked to and those that have buillt their own turbo kits have said you can get everything from ebay EXCEPT the turbo. Buy a quality turbo (precision, garret, turbonetics) and get the other stuff from ebay. If you can afford it, i'd go with someone you can trust, but if not, its a cheap alternative IMO.


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

GTITDub said:


> Im currently building my turbo kit from used/new parts, but everyone that I have talked to and those that have buillt their own turbo kits have said you can get everything from ebay EXCEPT the turbo. Buy a quality turbo (precision, garret, turbonetics) and get the other stuff from ebay. If you can afford it, i'd go with someone you can trust, but if not, its a cheap alternative IMO.


i wouldnt use cheap oil feed and return lines or a cheap wastegate...


----------



## GTITDub (May 20, 2005)

Big_Tom said:


> i wouldnt use cheap oil feed and return lines or a cheap wastegate...


Truth ^


----------



## Ziptied (Dec 1, 2009)

Big_Tom said:


> i wouldnt use cheap oil feed and return lines or a cheap wastegate...


I know a kid who recently blew his motor up due to a ebay wastegate that failed to open:laugh:


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Ziptied said:


> I know a kid who recently blew his motor up due to a ebay wastegate that failed to open:laugh:


yeah i see people with stuck ebay wastegates a lot haha. i saw an eclipse with a ebay wastegate that was stuck open recently and it was pretty funny. the sound was hilarious


----------



## Ziptied (Dec 1, 2009)

I was watching the car when it happened, it moved pretty fast for a second


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

Ziptied said:


> I was watching the car when it happened, it moved pretty fast for a second


LOL


----------



## sprgti (Feb 12, 2012)

im buying a kit off ebay, but im using a different turbo and oil lines, the knock off greddy bovs are decent, and depending on the seller they send you universal piping and couplers which are good quality, but like i said im using a true garret turbo and idk what wastegate yet havent decided and getting a custom downpipe made


----------



## Big_Tom (Aug 19, 2007)

sprgti said:


> im buying a kit off ebay, but im using a different turbo and oil lines, the knock off greddy bovs are decent, and depending on the seller they send you universal piping and couplers which are good quality, but like i said im using a true garret turbo and idk what wastegate yet havent decided and getting a custom downpipe made


the knockoff greddy valves suck ass. i know because i had 2 of them as well as a legit Greddy Type-S. the knockoff have a super cheap thin rubber diaphragm and rips in no time. you'll have leaks after not too long. Even the real greddy type-s is know to be a leaky valve. I swap out my type-s for a Forge Evo14 last month and picked up 4 psi of boost without having touched my MBC. yes, my old greddy was leaking 4-5 psi of boost at WOT


----------

